# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  محلات تبيع جلابيات مغربية جاهزه رخيصه في دبي

## سهم دبي

السلام عليكم 

اشحالكن خواتي عساكن طيبات ؟؟

ابا محلات تبيع جلابيات مغربية جاهزه في دبي ويكون سعرها مناسب

يعني شغل خفيف وناعم مابا ترس

ما تتعدا ال 800 او ال 1000

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## نوفه الحلوة

في القرية العالمية قسم المغرب تحصلين جلبيات مغربية حلوة

----------


## am mayd

أختي اذا عندج أنستقرام ضيفي وحده عندها جلابيات بهالحدود وأقل اسمها CAFTANLALAH

----------


## lamitah

انا عندي جلابيات مغربية باقل من 100. واتساب 00212618681507

----------


## فديتني والله7

شي تاجره تبيع جلابيات وتكشيطات مغربيه بسعر اقل من 800 درهم

----------

